# Got a bad perm and my hair is thinning and breaking



## premierrks (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi!

Newbie here! And I need help, PLEASE! Around June 2006 I got a bad perm. I have had a lot of thinning and breakage on the top of my hair, on both sides of my part. The worst thinning and breakage is right in front, where you hairline meets your forehead. (I hope my explanation of where my thinning is makes since) I did my research and found a hairdresser that I could trust and help w/ my problem. I have been getting regular hair cuts and been using a deep conditioner by Paul Mitchell. Needless to say, my hair is getting better but......

Of course the perm was half way out (I have shoulder length hair) and it was hard to style. With the help of my hairdresser I made the decision to permanently straighten my hair so all of the perm would be gone. Since my hair is straight know the breakage and thinning is really visible, especially in the front by my forehead.

My questions:

Does any one have any great product recommendations that would make my hair thicker on top and in front and/or make those little hairs sticking up grow faster?

Do you have any product recommendations that would help w/ the breakage?

My hairdresser has a lot of Paul Mitchell products, but I was wondering if there were any other great products that would help.

Thank You so much for any advice you can give me!

Ronda


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2007)

Keraphix


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 3, 2007)

I vote Healthy Sexy Hair. It did wonders for my hair, and my hair is healthier now than it's been since I was a kid!


----------



## KatJ (Mar 4, 2007)

Protein packs! Go to a beauty supply store and ask for them.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmm maybe I should get my perm straightened. Just a thought


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the same exact problem since getting a relaxer.. and i'm looking for suggestions as well.


----------



## premierrks (Mar 4, 2007)

April and Aquilah,

Thank you for the suggestions. I will check them out.:g:

mrs.jones,

Thank You

Are there any protein packs you suggest? Are there different types/brands?:g:

Angela,

Go for it. Everyone really likes my hair straight. But..... The main reason I got the perm is it is soooooo much easier to do. It seems to take me 4-ever to do my hair when it is straight. You also need a GOOD flat iron. I had a con air flat iron, but it was not doing the job. I broke down and bought a Paul Mitchell flat iron for $135.00! To me that is a lot of $ for a hair tool! (Men have it so easy :rotfl: ) The price we pay for beauty:vogel:

Mac-Whore,

I feel like I have a resending hair line. It seems so thin and "empty"! :bawling: If you find anything let me know. There are so many hair products to choose from:scared:

Thank Again to everyone!

Ronda


----------



## han (Mar 4, 2007)

you could get a protein pack my fav is joico k-pac reconstructer

use it 1-2 times a week for the first month then once a week, after you rinse it out follow with a moisture/hydrateing conditioner.. my fav is matrix-biolage conditioning balm.. dont over do the protein pac or it will dry your hair.


----------



## bodyandsoul (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a certified organic shampoo, conditioner and leave in conditioner. My hair started thinning a few years ago and since I have been using this certified organic (*without any chemicals, synthetics etc.*) shampoo, I have a lot of new hair growth. I am thrilled. My hair is also less dry, frizzy etc. My daughter's hair also looks fantastic after just a few shampoos- shiny &amp; smooth. 

Most shampoos have strong detergents, chemicals and synthetics in them that are actually bad for your hair and scalp. We then get into a vicious cycle of buying all sorts of other products - conditioners, shine enhancers, de-frizzers etc. to counteract the effects of the shampoo. Then you are literally putting plastic on your hair.

Keep it simple! Be gentle with your hair. The shampoo I use is all certified organic flower and herb extracts that are very gentle and nourish your hair and scalp. Some of the ingredients are: d-panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), organic horsetail extract, organic nettle extract, organic burdock extract.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 4, 2007)

I definitely second ORGANIC or NATURAL hair products. Try lines from Avalon, Alba or Nature's Gate...you can find them in the health section of a Walmart or Whole Foods or any "Natural" products store.

Also, I *highly, highly recommend GNC Hair Skin &amp; Nails* suppliments. This really sped up my hair growth-- my HG for any of my hair problems.

Also PROTEIN (like others have mentioned) is really essential for strong, healthy hair. Try and consume a protein rich diet.

Here are some foods high in protein:

MEATS (LEAN BEEF)

NUTS

BEANS

OATS

FISH

EGG YOLKS

Good luck! And don't worry it will grow back!! Try these tips!


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 4, 2007)

Last night I used a product called "shine Happy" by Natural instincts. My hair just recently got FRIED from a bad dye job and it really added a little shine. I think you could really fake it with this and then keep doing a deep treatment every couple of days. I dont think you nessesarily have to spend big $$ on salon treatments. The middle of the road ones, such as Pantene etc seem to do a good job as long as you keep up with it and do it every day or two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bodyandsoul (Mar 4, 2007)

I definetly second the Hair, Skin and Nails supplement from GNC - or just Biotin. I have taken both and it helps.


----------



## premierrks (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the great advice!

I have been looking at all of the organic hair care products. A couple of questions:

1) Should the shampoo be 100% organic? I saw some that were 85%, 70% etc.?

2) Have any of you tried The Aubery Organic hair care products?

Thanks Again!

Ronda


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

i know that aubrey has a really good line of products, although i haven't tried their haircare products.


----------



## bodyandsoul (Mar 5, 2007)

The one I recommend is MiEssence. It is 71% organic but there are no chemicals or synthetics. There are two kinds- Desert Flower for normal to dry and Lemon Myrtle for normal to oily. You can find more information at bodyandsoulorganics.com


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with Biotin! You can get it at walmart for about 2.00 My hair dresser suggested it to me and it has helped my hair as well as my nails! Also My hair Dresser suggested Hair cholestrol once a week for a few weeks. Put it on then put a shower cap on and leave it for 1-2 hrs. It worked wonders for my hair! cholestrol was 1.84 shower cap .97! I had too much dye on my hair!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 5, 2007)

Your hair definitely needs protein. If the problem is severe then Aphogee makes a treatment product. The treatment is intensive and actually makes you hard hard when it dries. If the problem isn't severe then something like Joico K-pak is good. I've also heard good things about Emergencee by NExxus. Either way with protein treatments you NEED to moisturize the hair afterward or else you'll just end up with dry hair.

Once hair is damaged it can't be fixed, just controlled. Get regular trims and lay off the heat.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

Is the Nexxus Emergencee a Protein treatment or just deep conditioning? I would really like to have a protein pack but not sure where to get it. Thanks!!


----------



## FearlessBunny (Mar 6, 2007)

Emergencee is a protein treatment. Since Nexxus doesn't' sell to just a salons anymore it's a lot easier to find. You can get now at drug stores and places like Walmart. Sally's has several good protein treatments.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 6, 2007)

I had this problem and used Biolage deep conditioners and they helped a lot... so does L'Oreal Feria conditioner (it comes with the hair dye but can also be purchased separately at Sally Beauty). Good luck, you will get through it girl!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2007)

as little shampooing as posable

condition everyday

protien packs.. they are like two uses from sallys 99 sents

there are a ton of them you can get the one best for you or try a bunch.

uhm i also find after i bleach my hair jojoba oil helps that may help with your breakage


----------



## premierrks (Mar 6, 2007)

I just want to give you all a big hug:hug: Thank you so much for taking the time to help me w/ my hair dilemma.

After looking at all of the different products  my hair started to fall out more :rotfl: .....Just kidding

But seriously, it was a tough decision and I thought if I looked at one more hair care product I would just pull my hair out! I had to make a decision so this is what I have decided to try first. I bought these items from drugstore.com

*GNC Women's Biotin 2500 mcg, Capsules - 120 ea $ 24.99 *

Aubrey Organics B5 Design Gel, Natural Style Management - 8 fl oz $ 8.78

Aubrey Organics Jojoba And Aloe Revitalizing Conditioner, 11z - 11 fl oz $ 13.02

Aubrey Organics Camomile Luxurious Volumizing Shampoo, 16z - 16 fl oz $ 11.02

*I thought hey I am not getting any younger so I also bought a multi vitamin.*

*GNC Women's Ultra Mega, Timed Release Tablets - 180 ea $ 29.99 *

Also, I went to Rite-Aid and purchased Queen Helene Cholesterol Hair Conditioning Cream and a 100% Boar Ceramic Barrel round hair brush.

I will let you all know how everything works and keep the suggestions coming.

Thanks again for the help!

Ronda

PS I was wondering, is there a site that has consumer ratings and reviews on beauty products?

:g:

Ps I am going to go to sally's and get some protein packs too

Thanks again

Ronda


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2007)

great stuff, ronda! especially the queen helene! my hair loves that cholestrol conditioner! good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2007)

did you check our mut review section?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2007)

okay so i comented here earlier.. thank gosh i thought of it i just stupidly bleached my hair twice in one week :S


----------

